# black and green kicker rig ?



## bullardsls1 (May 11, 2014)

Anybody on here got a black and lime green kicker rig? sharp boat seen it at west point friday night .


----------



## S Adams (May 12, 2014)

That's a buddy of mine boat,He shot 82 that night!


----------



## Stickemdeep (May 12, 2014)

That you chris


----------



## bullardsls1 (May 12, 2014)

We killed about 36 and stopped fishing a t 1 both guys I took was new to the sport .  And yeah stickem its me


----------



## Stickemdeep (May 12, 2014)

What's up when did you get your rig finished ?


----------



## S Adams (May 13, 2014)

bullardsls1 said:


> We killed about 36 and stopped fishing a t 1 both guys I took was new to the sport .  And yeah stickem its me



That's still good! We went during the day last week and shot 93 that's unusual during the daytime!


----------



## bullardsls1 (May 13, 2014)

Stickemdeep said:


> What's up when did you get your rig finished ?




Last year


----------

